# faliszőnyegeiből



## Chimenseena

How would you translate this word: faliszőnyegeiből

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Olivier0

from/among his/her/its tapestries
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

_Faliszőnyeg_ could also be _wall hanging_ (I suppose maybe a bit less "arty" than tapestry) or a _hanging carpet. _
So it may be an idea to consider the context you have.


----------



## Chimenseena

Thank you, that's very helpful, I find it hard finding the translation for composed words (same problem with German!)


----------

